# Blind Man Successfully Prosecutes Fifth Uber Driver After Filming Him Refusing To Allow His Guide Dog In The Car



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.

Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.

Driver Mohammed Hafiz Raja would not allow the highly trained guide dog into his car and drove off - after the partially-sighted 24-year-old warned he was breaking the law.

https://www.comicsands.com/blind-man-uber-guide-dog-2645362338.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WAHN said:


> A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.
> 
> Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.
> 
> ...


Next week - man & dog disappear from face of the Earth !


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Let’s bring this man to LAX and perform some pest control on the ants.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Dawinism is alive and well.

culling the herd.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> On Watford junction topic
> Can we go near station enterance to pick up or drop off


Might want to take that question to your local forum.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/London/


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Good. Glad he did it. More drivers need to get sued for this.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Droosk said:


> Good. Glad he did it. More drivers need to get sued for this.


Too bad it's not as easy for drivers to sue pax who get them deactivated with false complaints.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

this happened in england and mentioned it's majority muslim drivers rejecting. religion does not trump the law, unless it's a no go zone.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Too bad it's not as easy for drivers to sue pax who get them deactivated with false complaints.


It actually is easy though, so long as you have evidence to back up it. Personally, I save my dashcam footage for 90 days. If someone were to try to claim I did something on a ride, and that claim resulted in me losing revenue, you can bet your ass I'm retaining an attorney and filing suit. Subpoena forces Uber to reveal the details of the claim, and the lawsuit proceeds against the person who made the claim, with the dashcam footage presented as evidence.

Just another reason every driver needs to have a camera, and they need to have a system to retain the footage.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WAHN said:


> A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.
> 
> Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.
> 
> ...


He should have enough money now to hire a private driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ouch! $2,000+ fine, criminal conviction and lost his job.

When you go to a new country you have to live by its rules.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is the "blind man shuffle".


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

Stupid morons! I actually welcome dogs, regardless of them being a service dog or not, I offer the pup water and a cookie and my attitude after doing this and asking pets name gets me a nice tip! We're in the service industry. These morons nees to be knocked off the platform.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ouch! $2,000+ fine, criminal conviction and lost his job.
> 
> When you go to a new country you have to live by its rules.


I'm surprised it was such a low fine actually. But now I know who the next terror suspect will be


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WAHN said:


> A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.
> 
> Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.
> 
> ...


Blind guy with a smartphone?

Service dogs are never a problem. 
No reason to reject a real service dog.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> It actually is easy though, so long as you have evidence to back up it. Personally, I save my dashcam footage for 90 days. If someone were to try to claim I did something on a ride, and that claim resulted in me losing revenue, you can bet your ass I'm retaining an attorney and filing suit. Subpoena forces Uber to reveal the details of the claim, and the lawsuit proceeds against the person who made the claim, with the dashcam footage presented as evidence.
> 
> Just another reason every driver needs to have a camera, and they need to have a system to retain the footage.


What's your setup?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Blind guy with a smartphone?


Smartphones are amazing for blind people. I gather you haven't seen someone who is blind use one? Accessible technology for phones (particularly Apple devices) is impressive.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If this had been Lyft he could have been de-activated even if he had hauled the dog. Lyft requires you to like it when passengers have fake service animals and like it when the fake service animal sheds all over your car.

At least Britain makes allowances for the allergic.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If this had been Lyft he could have been de-activated even if he had hauled the dog. Lyft requires you to like it when passengers have fake service animals and like it when the fake service animal sheds all over your car.
> 
> At least Britain makes allowances for the allergic.


3M lint roller. $3.
Problem solved.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> 3M lint roller. $3.Problem solved.


I have a Dustbuster®. It accomplishes the same thing. Still, I do not see why I should have to like it. The law only requires that I do it. It does not require that I like it, Y-E-T. Gr*yft*'s policy does, however, require you to like it.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> 3M lint roller. $3.
> Problem solved.


$3.19 a ride, not breaking even with the lint roller. Maybe the pax should bring one with them, I don't have time to clean dog hair after a ride


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BadYota said:


> I don't have time to clean dog hair after a ride


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

............and I especially _ain't gonna' _like it, as Gr*yft* requires.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well here's reality. Either your driving a stinky cab in which case what's a little dog hair, or your charging a $50 minimum in your luxury chauffeured service. In which case what's a little vacuuming between fares...

Problem is that uber expects the quality of service of a $50 chauffeured service at less than taxi prices.

But everyone needs to take this as a warning,

And for the record there's this dude with a service dog. Well let's just say i know the dogs name but not his =D










Right now it's in your best interest to just bend over and take any animal they claim is a service animal, even if you know it's a lie. And if you do this there's a 95% chance you won't ever get deactivated for refusing a service animal. And yes that 1/20 is lying paxholes...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have a Dustbuster®. It accomplishes the same thing. Still, I do not see why I should have to like it. The law only requires that I do it. It does not require that I like it, Y-E-T. Gr*yft*'s policy does, however, require you to like it.


It's the law



BadYota said:


> $3.19 a ride, not breaking even with the lint roller. Maybe the pax should bring one with them, I don't have time to clean dog hair after a ride


Idiot, the lint roller has 100 sheets on the roll, that's 100 rides


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's the law


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/*


Another Uber Driver said:


> The law only requires that I *do* it. It does *not* require that I
> *like* it, Y-E-T


(emphases added)


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ............and I especially _ain't gonna' _like it, as Gr*yft* requires.


Then don't use the platform, problem solved.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then don't use the platform, problem solved.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Why would you do business with an entity if you don't like how they do business?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Why would you do business with an entity if you don't like how they do business


Why would I bother to answer that question?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WAHN said:


> A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.
> 
> Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.
> 
> ...


Is he the blind version of project veritas&#129300;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why would I bother to answer that question?


The fact that the questions exists prove you as a hypocrite.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's the law
> 
> 
> Idiot, the lint roller has 100 sheets on the roll, that's 100 rides


Clearly you're an idiot and have never owned a dog. One does not simply use one lint roller to clean up dog hair


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> What's your setup?


I use an Anker Roav Dashcam Duo, with a hardwire kit. I have 2 128gb micro sd cards. I allow them to run for a max of 5 hours each (Drive 5 hours, swap cards, drive 5 more hours, and I'm usually done by then).

Once I get home, I start the process of transferring the files to my computer. Takes a little while because micro sd cards are notoriously slow. Once transferred, I properly encode them to drop the file sizes, and then store them on my home NAS. I use windows scheduler to automatically delete files over 90 days old from the backups, so I don't have to remember to do it.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> I use an Anker Roav Dashcam Duo, with a hardwire kit. I have 2 128gb micro sd cards. I allow them to run for a max of 5 hours each (Drive 5 hours, swap cards, drive 5 more hours, and I'm usually done by then).
> 
> Once I get home, I start the process of transferring the files to my computer. Takes a little while because micro sd cards are notoriously slow. Once transferred, I properly encode them to drop the file sizes, and then store them on my home NAS. I use windows scheduler to automatically delete files over 90 days old from the backups, so I don't have to remember to do it.


Awesome. While that works for ya, have you considered the ones that upload to the cloud? I'd be worried about an accident that destroys the cards in a fire.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WAHN said:


> A blind man has successfully prosecuted a fifth cab driver for refusing to give a ride to his guide dog.
> 
> Colin Perreira filmed his latest rejection on his smartphone as he ordered the Uber to pick him up at Watford Junction station last summer.


His fifth 'scalp'. It sounds like this blind bloke is on a mission, and hey, why not?

If he receives good compensation for being rejected by Über drivers, why not spend all day in the pub getting blind?

A great li'l earner.

.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> Awesome. While that works for ya, have you considered the ones that upload to the cloud? I'd be worried about an accident that destroys the cards in a fire.


Those are of significantly lower quality. I have full 1080p high def footage. The raw data files for a single shift of driving come out to about 90gb in total. While I do have an unlimited data plan with Verizon, the uplink speed is nowhere near sufficient to carry that type of bandwidth.

In an accident that results in my vehicle being a total scrap heap due to fire, odds are that I'm probably dead, so it probably wouldn't matter  Thankfully, I'd be more likely to win the powerball, than to experience that kind of thing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> The fact that the questions exists prove you as a hypocrite.


 [_sic_]

This is nonsense. It is another one of your baseless pronouncements.

We can pass over the error is subject-verb agreement.

Come back when you actually have something to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If this had been Lyft he could have been de-activated even if he had hauled the dog. Lyft requires you to like it when passengers have fake service animals and like it when the fake service animal sheds all over your car.
> 
> At least Britain makes allowances for the allergic.


Lyft is not in England. So it doesn't matter.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Lyft is not in England. So it doesn't matter.


This is on the general boards, so anything related to it is open for discussion. If you do not like the post, do not read it.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

mbd said:


> Is he the blind version of project veritas&#129300;


Missed this gem, had to respond. No, he isn't. Why? Because he highlighted an actual issue that is actually happening. Whereas anyone with an IQ above 75 understands that Project Veritas is a pathetic joke.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is on the general boards, so anything related to it is open for discussion. If you do not like the post, do not read it.


Lol. Point is it your specific speculation about Lyft's response is invalid.

Also, how can I determine the likability of a post before I read it?

And how can you tell me to not read a post, but claim it is conveniently "open for discussion" at the same time? Is my discussion invalid because it points out an error in your post?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Point is it your specific speculation about Lyft's response is invalid.


That point does not arise from this discussion.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That point does not arise from this discussion.


Eh? Your first post in this thread was that very conjecture.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Eh?


A reason for calling my speculation "invalid" does not arise from this discussion.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

this dude could make a career out of suing discriminating drivers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> Why would you do business with an entity if you don't like how they do business?


Sometimes we 'tolerate' what we dont like. Kind of like how you put up with your brother in law at Thanksgiving dinner.

There are many companies I dislike - some I even hate - but still do business with in some fashion. To name a few major ones: Walmart, McDonald's, Taco Bell, Volkswagen, Johnson & Johnson, Smith & Wesson, Monsanto, Bank of America, Safeway... Uber... Lyft...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Clearly you're an idiot and have never owned a dog. One does not simply use one lint roller to clean up dog hair


I have owned many dogs over my 66 years. You project a lot buddy what's your problem?


----------

